# Greenboard on Basement walls



## james127 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm new to this site. And looking for advise on drywall. I'm remodeling a basement and would like to use greenboard on exterior walls which are studed (2x4) and regular drywall on interior wall partitions. Any thoughts? thanks


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Why do want to use green board?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 12, 2009)

Greenboard is often used in bathrooms to help prevent mold issues but there is debate about how good this board is and some suppliers are replacing it with other products. I would go regular 5/8 on the exterior walls and not bother with the extra expense of the green board.


----------



## james127 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks guys. My thought on greenboard for exterior walls was to eliminate the possibility of mold growth due to condensation. Eventhough it is a very dry basement. Might be over kill?


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Greenboard will mold just the same as regular sheetrock. Densarmor Plus http://www.gp.com/build/product.aspx?pid=4659 would work well in that situation.


----------



## JMC1981 (Aug 27, 2011)

davitk said:


> Greenboard will mold just the same as regular sheetrock. Densarmor Plus http://www.gp.com/build/product.aspx?pid=4659 would work well in that situation.



I have noticed a lot of people recommending densarmor recently for mold related issues. Let me preface this by saying that I agree 100% that Densarmor is the best product if you're worried about mold. However, I do have two concerns having used the product:

1. It's much more expensive than any type of sheetrock; MR and Green Board included.

2. It has a unique texture to it. Meaning that if you plan on coating the screws, nails, and corners as you would a normal piece of drywall you're going to be left with a surface that is smooth where the joint compound is and textured where there is no joint compound. I have found you pretty much have to skim out the entire board which results in additional costs.

Just my .02


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

davitk said:


> Greenboard will mold just the same as regular sheetrock. Densarmor Plus http://www.gp.com/build/product.aspx?pid=4659 would work well in that situation.


It states in it's summary '' No product is considerd mold proof ''.

I don't live in climates like alot of you guys up North. And we don't have basements here either. I'm sure there are issues I'm not accustomed to. 

But I always preach ''just use regular drywall'' on dry interior areas. If something goes wrong it's because something else failed. Does this make any sense????

I just tore out some greenboard last week. It got wet.:whistling


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

JMC1981 said:


> I have noticed a lot of people recommending densarmor recently for mold related issues. Let me preface this by saying that I agree 100% that Densarmor is the best product if you're worried about mold. However, I do have two concerns having used the product:
> 
> 1. It's much more expensive than any type of sheetrock; MR and Green Board included.
> 
> ...


1. You get what you pay for.
2. Totally agree, learned that one the hard way...


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 12, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> It states in it's summary '' No product is considerd mold proof ''.


Well stainless steel comes close.

The Densarmor has fiberglass strands so yes is a rough texture to mud over but is handy on outside applications.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

JMC1981 said:


> 2. It has a unique texture to it. Meaning that if you plan on coating the screws, nails, and corners as you would a normal piece of drywall you're going to be left with a surface that is smooth where the joint compound is and textured where there is no joint compound. I have found you pretty much have to skim out the entire board which results in additional costs.


I don't know why this continues to be a problem for so many. I have never had this issue. I've done multiple projects where DensArmor was used in conjunction with the existing standard drywall. I have been able to match finishes without issue....every time. No skim coating necessary. 

Prime with an appropriate sealer, 1/2" nap roller and it's all good. I use SW PrepRite ProBlock.
http://www.sherwin-williams.com/pro/products/preprite_problock_latex_primer/


----------



## Elyrain (Dec 17, 2007)

Densglass gold 5/8".


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Mold needs moisture and organic material to grow. Greenboard is the same gypsum product. The difference between it and regular drywall is the paper is thicker and coated with wax. It will not mold exactly the same as regular drywall, but it will mold non the less.

Mold resistant drywall would be a better choice. Basements are high moisture environment and you should protect against mold as much as possible. It's silly to say, treat a high moisture zone just like any other and when something goes wrong you need to fix that something instead of trying to prevent mold. Mold can and will grow in large quantities effecting the health of those inhabiting the dwelling long before any issue is detected.


----------



## JMC1981 (Aug 27, 2011)

angus242 said:


> I don't know why this continues to be a problem for so many. I have never had this issue. I've done multiple projects where DensArmor was used in conjunction with the existing standard drywall. I have been able to match finishes without issue....every time. No skim coating necessary.
> 
> Prime with an appropriate sealer, 1/2" nap roller and it's all good. I use SW PrepRite ProBlock.
> http://www.sherwin-williams.com/pro/products/preprite_problock_latex_primer/


I prime with Tuff Hide which is the heaviest primer on the market which is marketed as a level-5 finish. If that doesn't cover the difference between the smooth joint compound and the grainy densarmor nothing will. Now, I haven't gotten complaints when this has happened. Regardless, when I notice it doesn't look right I am never happy with the finish,.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

angus242 said:


> I don't know why this continues to be a problem for so many. I have never had this issue. I've done multiple projects where DensArmor was used in conjunction with the existing standard drywall. I have been able to match finishes without issue....every time. No skim coating necessary.
> 
> Prime with an appropriate sealer, 1/2" nap roller and it's all good. I use SW PrepRite ProBlock.
> http://www.sherwin-williams.com/pro/products/preprite_problock_latex_primer/


We used it on a basement this fall - regular sheetrock on the upper half of the walls, DensArmor on the lower half. Taped, sanded and sprayed (no primer). I'm as anal as anybody and I can't seen any texture difference.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

davitk said:


> We used it on a basement this fall - regular sheetrock on the upper half of the walls, DensArmor on the lower half. Taped, sanded and sprayed (no primer). I'm as anal as anybody and I can't seen any texture difference.


Sounds like a lighting issue....


----------



## JMC1981 (Aug 27, 2011)

davitk said:


> We used it on a basement this fall - regular sheetrock on the upper half of the walls, DensArmor on the lower half. Taped, sanded and sprayed (no primer). I'm as anal as anybody and I can't seen any texture difference.


Can you admit the board is slightly textured? That's where we need to start. If you can't then I would recommend eye glasses or maybe a large form or artificial light. 

Lets cut to the next step and suppose you admit that densarmor is textured. Well, joint compound isn't, especially when it's sanded. Logic says there's going to be a noticeable different. 

/end discussion.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Hung it once a few yrs ago. First time the finisher and I had ever seen it. We both agreed that it should be skimmed. Have not seen or hung it since. So I can't call myself an expert on this.:no:

We hung greenboard on bottom sheets for several builders. 
All bathrooms and kitchens for example.

Can't hurt none.:thumbsup:


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

ive been seeing purple board now.. what's its so called purpose?


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

not all green board is bad. Lafarge makes a mold and moisture board that is green in color, the same as national gypsum's purple mold and moisture and certainteed's blue mold and moisture.

Colors are company specific now and why Lafarge would choose green is IMO just bad marketing.

If you cant afford Dens armor Plus then get a mold and moisture board. and do all the walls in the basement not just the exterior ones.


I have used densarmor plus alot and have NO finishing problems at all. I only wish they made it lightweight:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 12, 2009)

JWilliams said:


> ive been seeing purple board now.. what's its so called purpose?



The purple board is meant to replace the green board and is labelled as mold resistant. I have been told they don't make the green board anymore but the dealers still deliver it around here anyway.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> The purple board is meant to replace the green board and is labelled as mold resistant. I have been told they don't make the green board anymore but the dealers still deliver it around here anyway.


ya, i've seen blue board, green board, purple board. lol.
All for the sake of moisture. One of these days they'll find a color that works :laughing:


----------



## ihmantas (Jan 29, 2012)

blue board-hard board, green board-woter proof , purple board-fire proof


----------

